# Iphone 4 deal from 02 - :)



## Leemack

Just finished chat with 02.

I have 16 months left on my contract with 02 (I have the 3gs) and i wanted to enquire how i could upgrade to the Iphone 4.

This is the reply :-

Dear Lee, you'd be pleased to know that with the launch of new iPhone 4 on 24 June 2010 we're offering you an early upgrade deal in which you can upgrade early to the iPhone 4 by simply paying a one off charge equal to £20 for each full month remaining on their contract. This limited time offer will be available between 24 June and 24 July 2010*. How does that sound?



Just sold my 3gs to 02recylce for £228 so i only need to pay £92 to upgrade :thumb:


----------



## ardandy

My renewal is August, although I only have a 3G.


----------



## Leemack

ardandy said:


> My renewal is August, although I only have a 3G.


You are quids in then - That is of course if you want the new one


----------



## Dipesh

Wicked! I'm going to upgrade very soon too!!


----------



## Eddy

Showshine said:


> Just finished chat with 02.
> 
> I have 16 months left on my contract with 02 (I have the 3gs) and i wanted to enquire how i could upgrade to the Iphone 4.
> 
> This is the reply :-
> 
> Dear Lee, you'd be pleased to know that with the launch of new iPhone 4 on 24 June 2010 we're offering you an early upgrade deal in which you can upgrade early to the iPhone 4 by simply paying a one off charge equal to £20 for each full month remaining on their contract. This limited time offer will be available between 24 June and 24 July 2010*. How does that sound?
> 
> *Just sold my 3gs to 02recylce for £228* so i only need to pay £92 to upgrade :thumb:


You know these sell for much more on ebay?


----------



## Leemack

Not in the condition mines in Eddy

Its took a hammering recently so i would get less more than likely


----------



## burger

I have 8 months left over on my contract so hopfully i will have a new iphone soon


----------



## Leemack

Anyone wishing to do it :-

You need to register interest before launch date


----------



## magnumsport

So they won't let you upgrade in time to still receive an unlimited data plan... You'll receive the new 500mb quota. £5 per 500mb over that

http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/o2-scraps-unlimited-data-for-smartphones-ftimes-b314bb0e0808.html

I'd stay on your 3Gs and enjoy unlimited data plan included for the next 16 months


----------



## Leemack

The most i have used is 100 MB though so i'll never go over 250 let alone 500


----------



## ryanuk

Cool! Mite put my 3gs on eBay, only thing is that my iPhone has a small crack in the screen at the top! Only the glass not the LCD screen!

Wonder what I'd get for it,it's a 16g


----------



## griffin1907

why not sell your 3GS, buy the new I iPhone on PAYG and keep your exsisting plan, therefor not forfitting unlimited data? 

Would this not work, just a thought, no idea if it works in reality though !!!!!!


----------



## Leemack

I really don't ever use the data so 500 mb is more than enough


----------



## ardandy

I thought that the £20 pm was on top of the cost of the phone (which hasn't being released yet), therefore I have £40 to pay and then whatever the upgrade cost will be?

Are you saying I can get an iPhone 4 for £40 as my contract is 16 months in?


----------



## Leemack

He said to me that i have to pay £20 per month for the duration of my contract.

I have 16 months left at £20 = £320

02 will give me £228 for mine

£320 -
£228 =
£92

That's all i have to pay to upgrade


----------



## Leemack

ardandy said:


> I thought that the £20 pm was on top of the cost of the phone (which hasn't being released yet), therefore I have £40 to pay and then whatever the upgrade cost will be?
> 
> Are you saying I can get an iPhone 4 for £40 as my contract is 16 months in?


I confirmed all of this on 02 live chat and i have saved the whole conversation in my emails


----------



## Grizzle

Have you checked the tarrifs??? they are a rip off, now paying for MMS @ 20p per MMS.


----------



## Guest

I would expect you'd have to pay for the phone on top of buying out your contract. Currently you have to pay around £150 ish for a 3gs so doubt the 4 will be free.


----------



## famoussas

£228? 

You could have got £240 fro O2 and other sites are offering up to £270. Good deal though, I will pay £140 for the upgrade and get £270 in return for the old one.


----------



## ardandy

Everywhere I've read it says they haven't released handset prices for contract yet so I cannot see you getting it for no extra tbh. 

I'd ring to confirm if I were you.


----------



## ryanuk

Think I'm
going to buy it on pay an go as the new tariffs are pants!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leemack

faboka vrs said:


> I would expect you'd have to pay for the phone on top of buying out your contract. Currently you have to pay around £150 ish for a 3gs so doubt the 4 will be free.


Im not buying out of my contract.

I'm upgrading the handset and staying on the current deal.


----------



## ryanuk

dont think you can keep the same contract! you would have to have there new iphone contract,i could be wrong.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Showshine said:


> He said to me that i have to pay £20 per month for the duration of my contract.
> 
> I have 16 months left at £20 = £320
> 
> 02 will give me £228 for mine
> 
> £320 -
> £228 =
> £92
> 
> That's all i have to pay to upgrade


Yeah PLUS the cost of the iPhone4!!! which is gonna be £199 for sure


----------



## ardandy

^^^^^ Agreed.


----------



## Leemack

Nope

Just checked with customer service.

That's it


----------



## Leemack

I have it in writing from 02 customer services

I feel like I'm be ing lynched at dawn


----------



## Buck

Showshine said:


> I have it in writing from 02 customer services
> 
> I feel like I'm being lynched at dawn


I guess if you want the iPhone 4 then that is a good deal to get the upgrade - have they mentioned about any changes to your data plan i.e. moving from unlimited to the 500MB?

I'm needing to buy a mobile phone soon as I am giving my works Blackberry back - it's between an HTC Desire and the iPhone4 - decisions decisions :lol:


----------



## Guest

Showshine said:


> Nope
> 
> Just checked with customer service.
> 
> That's it


be good if it is

i popped into a o2 store and he said info on the cost of the phones will be the 16th of jume


----------



## ardandy

Really hope it is true but charging £000's for a 3gs now and then nearly giving the 4 away seems too good to be true!

Might ring myself tomorrow!


----------



## Leemack

Definately ask them

My contract is £45 per month on 3gs with 02.

I have to pay £20 per month for the duration as above.

I will lose unlimited data but as i say, i use 150 at absolute most


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS

seems a good deal wot kinda contract they wanting you to sign 18 month -24month 


also wldnt mind a detailing world app lol


----------



## Nanoman

Out of interest mate how much have your bills been on average since the start of the contract? That has a big impact on upgrade costs.

I'm not going to jump on the 'you must be mistaken' bandwagon but that's a surprisingly good deal if you're not having to pay for the phone.


----------



## shane_ctr

Guys ive had my 3gs since jan 2010 now so 6 months ive just looked at my usage and its saying cellular Network Data 

sent 444MB

Received 2.7gb

so that on average

sent 74MB per month

Recivered 0.45gb

I don't really get all the above but on my average month i wouldn't go over the 500mb would i? or have i missed something?:thumb:


----------



## alan hanson

general use i dont think you would get near it, but if you start watching live tv etc using 3g thats where u will get stung


----------



## weemax

You better hope the phone you trade in is minty mcmint mint. o2 recycle love nothing more than knocking a percentage off if your phone has a fingerprint on it.


----------



## Trist

I think you'll have to pay for the handset on some tariffs on the 18month contract but free on the 24month like the current 3GS 

Just my thoughts, might be wrong though on the 24th lol


----------



## apmaman

My contract ends in September 2011  Although hopefully I can pick one up PAYG or sim free for cheapish and ditch my old handset for the newer iphone


----------



## Leemack

weemax said:


> You better hope the phone you trade in is minty mcmint mint. o2 recycle love nothing more than knocking a percentage off if your phone has a fingerprint on it.


Oh right

I'll have to be careful then.


----------



## shane_ctr

I've just registered to also pay my contract off and get the iPhone4, as above I only use my 3g for looking on here and some browsing when not near my laptop etc, I will try and sell my 16gb 3gs, it's 7 months old but mint, if not I'll recycle it, are the tarifs being realised on 24th too


----------



## shane_ctr

Showshine said:


> Oh right
> 
> I'll have to be careful then.


I think mazumber etc are giving 280ish and there don't worry about condtion


----------



## Dipesh

There going for about 280-310 on ebay at the moment!

Showshine, send it to Mazuma if you haven't. They won't know off anything.


----------



## Andy_Green

Good site here for checking what the different mobile phone trade in sites are offering for iphones.

For reference Todays best trade-in prices are;

3G 8gb - £172
3G 16gb - £205

3GS 16gb - £243
3GS 32gb - £283

As a comparison O2 recycle will offer the follow (pretty convincing reason not to recycle thru O2 and also as weemax says O2 will knock more money if if your phone isnt cosmetically 100%);

3G 8gb - £150 (£22 less)
3G 16gb - £173 (£32 less)

3GS 16gb - £228 (£15 less)
3GS 32gb - £245 (£38 less)

Correct me if I'm know but the usual mobile phone recycle sites don't actually require you to return the charger or leads so you can keep those as backup if your upgrading to the iPhone 4.


----------



## jedi-knight83

I'll be buying one PAYG as i want to stay on my nice simonly contract of £25 per month: 700 mins, 1400 txts (where MMS and international txts are counted against my allowance) and unlimited data.

The new tariffs also charge 20p for MMS and doesn't include them in the free txts.

Seems like a backwards step in my eyes!


----------



## jedi-knight83

Andy_Green said:


> Good site here for checking what the different mobile phone trade in sites are offering for iphones.
> 
> For reference Todays best trade-in prices are;
> 
> 3G 8gb - £172
> 3G 16gb - £205
> 
> 3GS 16gb - £243
> 3GS 32gb - £283
> 
> As a comparison O2 recycle will offer the follow (pretty convincing reason not to recycle thru O2 and also as weemax says O2 will knock more money if if your phone isnt cosmetically 100%);
> 
> 3G 8gb - £150 (£22 less)
> 3G 16gb - £173 (£32 less)
> 
> 3GS 16gb - £228 (£15 less)
> 3GS 32gb - £245 (£38 less)
> 
> Correct me if I'm know but the usual mobile phone recycle sites don't actually require you to return the charger or leads so you can keep those as backup if your upgrading to the iPhone 4.


do these change daily? My 3g 16gb now shows as only £186


----------



## Ads

Also dont forget that the new iphone 4 requires a micro SIM and so you will have to ask for a new sim card anyway!


----------



## m4rkie23

Showshine said:


> He said to me that i have to pay £20 per month for the duration of my contract.
> 
> I have 16 months left at £20 = £320
> 
> 02 will give me £228 for mine
> 
> £320 -
> £228 =
> £92
> 
> That's all i have to pay to upgrade


Surely you understand that you will have to pay the price of the handset when they are released today/tomorrow (unless you are going for the super £60+ per month tariff's?


----------



## david g

Im thinking of buying the new IPhone 4 and selling my 3GS ,getting the new micro sim and staying on the deal i have with 02 at the present
My 02 deal is unlimited texts and calls for £45 per month ,and unlimited data etc 
By taking a new deal with 02 the tarriffs arent anywhere near as good as what im on at the moment :thumb:


----------



## dundeered

m4rkie23 said:


> Surely you understand that you will have to pay the price of the handset when they are released today/tomorrow (unless you are going for the super £60+ per month tariff's?


I'm a little worried he does not realise this..


----------



## m4rkie23

I'm a little worried that there are MANY people on forums that dont realise this.


----------



## Leemack

Lads I ain't bloody thick.

I've got a full transcript.

I don't pay for the handset as the £20 per month covers that.

I've checked and double checked.


----------



## m4rkie23

Unfortunately mate, I think you have spoken to a monkey on the phone.



> A few rules before you can take advantage of the offer. You have to:
> - Have paid your Early Upgrade Offer charge;
> - *Sign up for a new 18 or 24 month minimum term* Pay Monthly or 24 month Business airtime contract with O2 *with an iPhone at the normal price for that phone* and on our iPhone tariffs; and
> - Agree that you won't have a change of mind period and won't be able to go back to your old tariff.


taken from http://shop.o2.co.uk/new-iphone/earlyupgradeoffer/termsandconditions.html

Unless ALL of the terms and conditions on O2's website are wrong.


----------



## GR33N

Ads said:


> Also dont forget that the new iphone 4 requires a micro SIM and so you will have to ask for a new sim card anyway!


You can get a cutting tool that cuts the normal SIM down to a Micro SIM, also you can get an adapter to convert a Micro SIM into a normal SIM

HTH


----------



## Leemack

It is by email not phone bud.

This deal is a promo from 24th till 2nd of July.


----------



## m4rkie23

So you think 02 are going to give you a free £450-550 handset AND let you half the payments you have left on the contract you have signed up for already.

(sorry about the phone reference, didnt realise you had spoken via email)


----------



## empsburna

Showshine said:


> It is by email not phone bud.
> 
> This deal is a promo from 24th till 2nd of July.


The £20 is what it costs per month to end your contract early, so if you have for example 6 months remaining you pay £120 PLUS the cost of the new handset.


----------



## bjarvis2785

m4rkie23 said:


> Unfortunately mate, I think you have spoken to a monkey on the phone.
> 
> taken from http://shop.o2.co.uk/new-iphone/earlyupgradeoffer/termsandconditions.html
> 
> Unless ALL of the terms and conditions on O2's website are wrong.


Markies right i'm afraid showshine.

The £20 per month cost (£320) is only to get you out of your current contract.
The 3GS phone is then yours to do with as you please.
If you recycle it and get your £228 you have £92 difference.

At this stage you are £92 down with no phone and no contract.

You need to start all over again and pay the cost of the iPhone 4.
So, as an example, *IF* the iphone 4 is £200 and £35 p/month you will have paid out in total £292.00 and have your monthly £35.00 for 18/24 months

I hope you don't take my post the wrong way, i just don't want you thinking you're getting an amazing 
deal.

I apologise in advance if somebody at O2 has made a tremendous balls up, and you do end up getting the deal as explained to you... i just can't see it happening though


----------



## Leemack

I'm not cancelling the contract. 

I appreciate your replies but I'm being made to look like I'm thick and I'll re-post when the deal is sorted


----------



## m4rkie23

I'm sorry then, I have 100% no idea what your on about. 

So your saying that (as I have 5 months left of my current 3GS tariff) I can pay 02 £100 and they will send me a 32gb iPhone4 for free.
AND I carry on my current contract @ £35 per month for the remaining 5 months.


----------



## Leemack

I pay £45 per month ATM on 02 and have 16 months left on the contract.

I still have to pay £45 per month plus £20 per month to upgrade.

Technically the upgrade price is £320 on top of the 16 months @ £45 

I ain't made it up now have I?

No need for you to be sarcastic either. If it works out then im sure humble pie will be served


----------



## T25DOC

Showshine don't think people are trying to make you look thick buddy - simply want to make sure you don't get ripped off and lose out....

If O2 are doing this then great, and I'll be happy as larry as my contract finished yesterday so can upgrade now but waiting to see what the figures are going to be - if you hear anything before the 24th however I'd be truely grateful if you could let us all know... 

cheers
Andy


----------



## m4rkie23

I wasn't being sarcastic mate, I genuinely wanted to know how your getting such a great deal. 
Or, if for any reasons you had misinterpreted things I was actually trying to help out by saying that what you have stated isnt what 02 have explained in their terms and conditions.


----------



## Leemack

Sorry for getting defensive

I apologise:thumb:

They are ringing me back in the next ten mins so hang on for a confirmation


----------



## m4rkie23

Also, whats the name of the guy you spoke to at 02 lol. I'll phone up and make sure I ask for him


----------



## T25DOC

Ditto.......


----------



## dundeered

I pay £45 per month ATM on 02 and have 16 months left on the contract. --- Thus you are being asked to pay £20 for each month left to end your contract early. Dont reply saying you are not ending contract cause as far as o2 are concerned you are. 

I still have to pay £45 per month plus £20 per month to upgrade.

Technically the upgrade price is £320 on top of the 16 months @ £45 --

Basically you will be paying £20 x 16 months to get out of your existing contract = £320
You will then have a phone worth say £230 with no contract . so at this stage you are £90 out of pocket . then you are going to need to get a Iphone 4 so lets just say that a 16gb on o2 with an 18 months contract (looking at AT &T pricing structure ) will cost you around £130 - £150 for the handset on a an iphone 4 contract. ( remembering you have paid your early get out clause)
so you are £90 down + £130/£150 for new handset plus new monthly rental £35/£45/£60 per month.

I ain't made it up now have I? No we are no disputing your version of events but what the majority are saying is you have spoken to a monkey who does not know what they are talking about 

No need for you to be sarcastic either. If it works out then im sure humble 
pie will be served .. I will have mine with ice cream please :thumb:


----------



## Andy_Green

jedi-knight83 said:


> do these change daily? My 3g 16gb now shows as only £186


£205 still here. Please do you homework on these companies before sending anything off, don't want you to loose out and feel I've recommended them.


----------



## PaulN

Anyone willing to guess or know if the PAYG will be for sale on the same day as the contract?

Also if you go for a PAYG iPhone 4 wack in your (cut down) sim for your existing but now monthly rolling contract can they stiff us and change the unlimtied data and free MMS?

All i want to do is get my new phone and keep on my current deal...... 

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Andy_Green

I think it will become clear that O2 are offering you an 'out' for anyone who's still in contract and wants to upgrade before there contact official expires i.e. after 18 full months paying full price. Normally to get out of your contract early you have to pay whatever line rental remains, for example 12 months into a 18 month contract term you'll have to pay them for the remaining 6 months line rental (i.e. if your on a £35/month tariff your looking at £210). What O2 are offering people at the moment is a 'special' rate of just £20 per remaining month instead of the £35 i've mentioned above so you'll be liable to pay £120 saving yourself £90. This is the offer you received via email.

O2 will then allow you to sign up for a new iPhone 4 as if you were a completely new customer and sign up to a new 18 month contract. You'll have to pay for the iPhone as if you were a new customer, unfortunately there'll be no special rate for people who've bought themselves out of an 'old' contract early.

A similar deal was offered by O2 when the 3G came out, that time however O2 didnt charge existing customers who were on a 18 month contract anything to terminate their original contract term and sign into a new term.


----------



## m4rkie23

Are you a teacher Andy? Very well explained for anyone who is wondering.


----------



## jedi-knight83

PaulN said:


> Anyone willing to guess or know if the PAYG will be for sale on the same day as the contract?
> 
> Also if you go for a PAYG iPhone 4 wack in your (cut down) sim for your existing but now monthly rolling contract can they stiff us and change the unlimtied data and free MMS?
> 
> All i want to do is get my new phone and keep on my current deal......
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


no prices yet but rumour flying around that the 32gb will be around £540. Im hoping to pick one up from an apple store on the day of release and stay on my nice all inclusive sim only tariff that i have been on for about 12 months already now and no... there is nothing o2 can do to force you off an old tariff.


----------



## Andy_Green

m4rkie23 said:


> Are you a teacher Andy? Very well explained for anyone who is wondering.


Ha nothing like that, sales engineer as it happens with a talent for explaining things sometimes difficult things via email in a way that any layman (no offence intended) will understand.



PaulN said:


> Anyone willing to guess or know if the PAYG will be for sale on the same day as the contract?
> 
> Also if you go for a PAYG iPhone 4 wack in your (cut down) sim for your existing but now monthly rolling contract can they stiff us and change the unlimtied data and free MMS?
> 
> All i want to do is get my new phone and keep on my current deal......
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


O2 are the only provider at the moment who have mentioned a PAYG iPhone 4. There are rumours the iPhone 4 price will reflect the current 3GS prices and seeing as the capacities are identical I'd say they wont be far off. There's very few who are predicting a PAYG lower than the current prices, it'd be nice if they did turn out to be lower.

As for the release date being the same as the contracts again there's been no word but when the 3GS came out O2 offered them on the same day so unless their view has changed I'd guess they will.

I cant see there being any way of telling your using a old type contract on a new iPhone 4 if you cut it down yourself. For the official stance I'm yet to speak to O2 regarding providing a micro-sim for my 12 term 'old type' simplicity....


----------



## jedi-knight83

Andy_Green said:


> Ha nothing like that, sales engineer as it happens with a talent for explaining things sometimes difficult things via email in a way that any layman (no offence intended) will understand.
> 
> O2 are the only provider at the moment who have mentioned a PAYG iPhone 4. There are rumours the iPhone 4 price will reflect the current 3GS prices and seeing as the capacities are identical I'd say they wont be far off. There's very few who are predicting a PAYG lower than the current prices, it'd be nice if they did turn out to be lower.
> 
> As for the release date being the same as the contracts again there's been no word but when the 3GS came out O2 offered them on the same day so unless their view has changed I'd guess they will.
> 
> I cant see there being any way of telling your using a old type contract on a new iPhone 4 if you cut it down yourself. For the official stance I'm yet to speak to O2 regarding providing a micro-sim for my 12 term 'old type' simplicity....


they told me they are issuing new micro sims free of charge to all customers. They come in a holder so you can still use them in older phones that take larger sims if needed.

I was told i could happily buy one PAYG and use it on my old tariff.


----------



## jedi-knight83

http://shop.o2.co.uk/new-iphone/micro-sims.html


----------



## empsburna

jedi-knight83 said:


> they told me they are issuing new micro sims free of charge to all customers. They come in a holder so you can still use them in older phones that take larger sims if needed.
> 
> I was told i could happily buy one PAYG and use it on my old tariff.


I hope they will be available to pre order!


----------



## jedi-knight83

Midlands Detailing said:


> I hope they will be available to pre order!


im just going to queue at the apple store and pick one up there I think. First time ive ever got involved with a product launch hype and wanted it the day it came out.


----------



## empsburna

I think the best shot will be an out of town carphone warehouse. 

At the moment my contract buy out price + handset price are about the same as paying £440 for a PAYG 3GS from o2 providing the handset is the same as current pricing, but I like the plan I am at the moment and don't fancy dropping the data plan.


----------



## JimR

Andy_Green said:


> A similar deal was offered by O2 when the 3G came out, that time however O2 didnt charge existing customers who were on a 18 month contract anything to terminate their original contract term and sign into a new term.


Original iPhone (2G) users were allowed to upgrade early to the 3G purely because the original iPhone's purchase price was not subsidised by the operator. They effectively bought them at the PAYG price (although they had to sign up to a contract to be able to get one).

It made financial sense to O2 to allow them to terminate their existing contract early and sign up to another one as they'd not got any handset price to recoup and could lock the subscribers in for a further 18-24 months.

There was uproar when the 3GS came out, and 3G owners were told that they must see out there contracts before being allowed to upgrade, because they'd assumed the same thing would happen as with the 2G - 3G upgrade.

It would appear O2 have learnt from this and are allowing owners a method of getting their new toy at launch, without the network losing any money. Given the amount of people prepared to pay it, it seems like its paid off for them!


----------



## jedi-knight83

The only thing that will stop me buying PAYG and staying on my old contract is if orange use the fact O2 published their tariffs early and then do a better job with their offer and pull a lot of o2 customers over to them. I'd be happy to pay £40-£45 per month (£15-£20 per month more than I currently pay) as long as the phone price is right and the inclusive data and MMS are addressed.


----------



## T25DOC

£540 is a bit stink for the 32gb......when you can get the 32gb 3gs for 149.99 - don't reckon I can stretch that far for a new phone - any ideas on 8 and 16?? - just you wait when I come to order one, it'll be sky high prices and none in stock....lol

Contract finished last friday so right now I'm ready to upgrade but waiting to hear from o2 what the score is - they do look rather nice though


----------



## m4rkie23

T25DOC said:


> £540 is a bit stink for the 32gb......when you can get the 32gb 3gs for 149.99


£540 odd is the PAYG price mate. You cant get a 32gb 3GS for £149. They are between £499 and 549 depending on where you go.


----------



## hutchingsp

I quite fancied a Jesus Phone but FFS £540 or damned near a grand over 2 years on contract!!


----------



## bjarvis2785

jedi-knight83 said:


> I'd be happy to pay £40-£45 per month (£15-£20 per month more than I currently pay) as long as the phone price is right and the inclusive data and MMS are addressed.


in all fairness i don't think any of the carriers will be offering unlimited data anymore... if they do i'd be very suprised, and there would be a massive monthly payment!


----------



## m4rkie23

£1.30 odd a day is win for a device so awesome!


----------



## hutchingsp

m4rkie23 said:


> £1.30 odd a day is win for a device so awesome!


Funny thing is when you put it like that it's a convincing argument, I'll be considering one now you evil *******


----------



## m4rkie23

Same as anything mate. Break it down to the basics and see if you can justify it. 
Yes you will have alot of other bills, but can you afford £1.30 for a device that allows you to do as much as the 4 will. Its a pretty epic device tbf.


----------



## Leemack

I use my 3GS for so much i would be lost without a smart phone.


----------



## bjarvis2785

Showshine said:


> I use my 3GS for so much i would be lost without a smart phone.


i think you should rephrase that to "i would be lost without an iPhone"

i tried going to another 'smart' phone after having my original iphone... i lasted all of 4 days before i bought another iphone.


----------



## T25DOC

m4rkie23 said:


> £540 odd is the PAYG price mate. You cant get a 32gb 3GS for £149. They are between £499 and 549 depending on where you go.


Ah for the PAYG that's fair - sorry thought this was for the pay monthly....on pay monthly contract you can get 32 for 149.99....


----------



## Leemack

Saying that i had a 3G then sold it and had a Nokia but went back to a 3GS.

The HTC looks good but i cant help but think i'll just get a 4


----------



## jedi-knight83

vodafone leaked a test page from their website earlier today showing the iphone 4 tariffs and handset prices as the same as the 3gs. The page has now been removed but looks like the 4g will just replace the 3gs in pricing.


----------



## Leemack

jedi-knight83 said:


> vodafone leaked a test page from their website earlier today showing the iphone 4 tariffs and handset prices as the same as the 3gs. The page has now been removed but looks like the 4g will just replace the 3gs in pricing.


Thats a bit of a fail lol


----------



## leon20v

here is the screen shot from vodaphone.. http://mobile.engadget.com/2010/06/...-iphone-4-plans-a-little-early-we-keep-the-s/
still doesnt tempt me to buy an iphone though


----------



## shane_ctr

Let me get this straight Ive just gone through the link posted up, it then said put in ur date of upgrade it then said i would pay 10 x £20 =£200 This will clear my current contract and i will be left with My 16gb 3GS?? I then am out of contract but can sell my Iphone say for £250ish giving me £50 in my pocket? Then next Thursday i can ring 02 and take a new 18 month or 24 month Iphone 4 contract out from the start??:thumb:


----------



## ardandy

Yes..


----------



## shane_ctr

ardandy said:


> Yes..


Cheers, spoke to 02 and she confirmed it, She said ring early Next thursday you will be asked to pay the £200 and the new iphone 4 will be sent to u as an upgrade with a new sim card, you will also pay the handset price, Mind you she did say its likely to be free on the £45 contract:thumb:


----------



## Nanoman

JimR said:


> Original iPhone (2G) users were allowed to upgrade early to the 3G purely because the original iPhone's purchase price was not subsidised by the operator.


 Bull.


JimR said:


> They effectively bought them at the PAYG price (although they had to sign up to a contract to be able to get one).


 More Bull.



JimR said:


> It made financial sense to O2 to allow them to terminate their existing contract early and sign up to another one as they'd not got any handset price to recoup and could lock the subscribers in for a further 18-24 months.


 Bull.

I get the feeling you haven't worked in the industry and certainly don't really know how the pricing and revenueshare thing works.

All of the above is rubbish I'm afraid. I worked for the first independant company authorised to sell I-phones in the UK at the time and worked for O2's number one partner. I was involved in the I-phone pricing process so I do know.

It was no different to any other phone that enters the market in the UK dude.

Sorry if this seems blunt but I've had several conversations with people who believe the above even though it makes no sense. I'm not going to get into a debate about it on here.

Back on topic - I don't believe Showshine answered my previous question which will shed some light on this i.e. how high have his bills been coming in at (inc any unusually high bills from roaming etc). That will have a big effect on it.


----------



## Leemack

I never go over my minutes texts or data

I use 500 minutes, 350 texts and 100 mb of data


----------



## Nanoman

Showshine said:


> I never go over my minutes texts or data
> 
> I use 500 minutes, 350 texts and 100 mb of data


Interesting. I expected you to tell me you went abroad and got a bill for £1500 and you regularly go over you minutes.

I do have my doubts that you're going to get the deal they've told you about, although I don't doubt it's what you've been told - if you get me..?

Saying that stranger things have happened (especially with mobile networks) so I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Leemack

I'll be the first to post up either with a yay or a nay

:thumb:


----------



## Nanoman

Showshine said:


> I'll be the first to post up either with a yay or a nay
> 
> :thumb:


...now go and detail some fancy motors and post up the pics instead of wasting time talking about bloody phones!

:thumb:


----------



## Leemack

Lol

I will

Got a couple of write ups to arrange this week so I can start being more active in the studio.


----------



## Andy.

I currently have a 3GS & will more than likely be running OS4 even though I really would like the 4G. Looked at the 4G details and there are only a couple of things that stick out as stuff I won't have running OS4. The HD video, flash & face to face video, thing is unless the people you want to chat to have a 4G as well the face to face video is no use?


----------



## Grizzle

Andy. said:


> I currently have a 3GS & will more than likely be running OS4 even though I really would like the 4G. Looked at the 4G details and there are only a couple of things that stick out as stuff I won't have running OS4. The HD video, flash & face to face video, thing is unless the people you want to chat to have a 4G as well the face to face video is no use?


Apple missed out on something the HTC EVO 4G has and thats a Hdmi output a must personally if it will be recording in 720p.


----------



## Leemack

I wouldnt mind looking at the HD video thin as it would be a starter for me doing video write ups :thumb:


----------



## JimR

grantwils said:


> Bull.
> 
> More Bull.
> 
> Bull.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> I'm not going to get into a debate about it on here.


Wow, well thanks for taking the time to explain 



grantwils said:


> I worked for the first independant company authorised to sell I-phones in the UK at the time and worked for O2's number one partner. I was involved in the I-phone pricing process so I do know.


Not CPW was it?


----------



## Big Ells

Apple store is down this morning, this happened just before they released the pre orders on the ipad so worth keeping an eye on it


----------



## JimR

Back up now with iPhone4 pre-ordering 

http://store.apple.com/uk/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone?mco=OTY2ODA2OQ

£499 & £599 on PAYG for the 16Gb and 32Gb respectively.

Can't get past the first page to order though, I guess it's a bit busy


----------



## m4rkie23

No white option available fro pre-order.


----------



## PaulN

T25DOC said:


> £540 is a bit stink for the 32gb......when you can get the 32gb 3gs for 149.99 - don't reckon I can stretch that far for a new phone - any ideas on 8 and 16?? - just you wait when I come to order one, it'll be sky high prices and none in stock....lol
> 
> Contract finished last friday so right now I'm ready to upgrade but waiting to hear from o2 what the score is - they do look rather nice though


Tight Wad!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## PaulN

JimR said:


> Wow, well thanks for taking the time to explain
> 
> Not CPW was it?


lol that would explain the tone of his post.......:wall:


----------



## Big Ells

Apple site keeps crashing, i just want to pre order them grrrrr


----------



## jedi-knight83

Big Ells said:


> Apple site keeps crashing, i just want to pre order them grrrrr


Same here although I wanted to reserve one in store and get one on the day.

Worryingly it says 'from' £599 but havent been able to progress through the screens yet to find out what the 'from' price gets you??

Is there one price for PAYG and then another for sim free?


----------



## JimR

I think PAYG/SIM free are the same thing. The blurb on the site mentions being able to sign up to any carrier you want once you've got the phone.

The carriers will certainly be offering lower prices, as the leaked Vodaphone pricing shows:
http://www.macrumors.com/2010/06/14...icing-leaked-virgin-looking-to-come-on-board/


----------



## m4rkie23

That wasn't confirmed mind.


----------



## Big Ells

I think the from refers to when you go through they list all the accessories you can get!


----------



## ardandy

Tried to do a comparison. Used Voda and O2 simplicity as examples. Also over 18 months as thats the only tariff available.

O2 Simplicity Tariff (600 mins)
£500 for the phone
18 X £15pm

Total: £770


Vodafone (600mins)
£90 for the phone
18 x £40 pm

Total: £810


----------



## empsburna

That is mine ordered and ready for collection from the Bullring. Waiting for the confirmation email now...


----------



## jedi-knight83

ardandy said:


> Tried to do a comparison. Used Voda and O2 simplicity as examples. Also over 18 months as thats the only tariff available.
> 
> O2 Simplicity Tariff (600 mins)
> £500 for the phone
> 18 X £15pm
> 
> Total: £770
> 
> Vodafone (600mins)
> £90 for the phone
> 18 x £40 pm
> 
> Total: £810


Interesting...

I just reserved my 32gb from the cambridge store.

£600 over 18 months is £33 per month.. plus my simplicity tariff of £25 is £58 per month effectively. Based on o2's old 3gs tariff i would have had to pay £65 per month to get a free phone.


----------



## empsburna

jedi-knight83 said:


> I just reserved my 32gb from the cambridge store.


Have you had an email to confirm yet?


----------



## jedi-knight83

Midlands Detailing said:


> Have you had an email to confirm yet?


no but i suspect their poor little website is straining under the pressure!


----------



## PaulN

Right come on then all knowing DW.

Im ready to upgrade, ill go for maybe a 24 month £35 p/month contract and no doubt pay around £200 for the new iPhone.

Pros: Cheaper iPhone 
Cons: Limited Data 20p MMS!

Or PAYG phone £500 ish and keep my contract rolling... £35 p/month

Pros: Unlimited Data, free MMS
Cons: 500 notes for the phone?

Whats the thoughts?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## jedi-knight83

jedi-knight83 said:


> no but i suspect their poor little website is straining under the pressure!


Just got the confirmation and asked to be there at 8am


----------



## Big Ells

O2 simplicity imo is the best option

2x reserved at my local store, just waiting for the white ones to be pre released then will pre order 2 of them, or if not get them instore when i pick the others up.


----------



## jedi-knight83

PaulN said:


> Right come on then all knowing DW.
> 
> Im ready to upgrade, ill go for maybe a 24 month £35 p/month contract and no doubt pay around £200 for the new iPhone.
> 
> Pros: Cheaper iPhone
> Cons: Limited Data 20p MMS!
> 
> Or PAYG phone £500 ish and keep my contract rolling... £35 p/month
> 
> Pros: Unlimited Data, free MMS
> Cons: 500 notes for the phone?
> 
> Whats the thoughts?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


well you effectively have 62 per month to play with. (phone divided by 18 plus your contract price)

Do you want to be tied into a contract for 18 months?
How much data have you used in the last 6 months?


----------



## empsburna

jedi-knight83 said:


> Just got the confirmation and asked to be there at 8am


Eeek - still no email about mine!


----------



## ryanuk

ok lads,

were is the best place to sell my iphone 3gs? as it has a small crack in the glass screen not lcd!


----------



## PaulN

jedi-knight83 said:


> well you effectively have 62 per month to play with. (phone divided by 18 plus your contract price)
> 
> Do you want to be tied into a contract for 18 months?
> How much data have you used in the last 6 months?


Im not worried about being stuck on an 18 month contract.

lol just checked my phone and used 668mb and its never been reset..... I have wifi everywhere though.

Its the MMS thats bugging me!

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## m4rkie23

Do you usually send MMS to one person?


----------



## ryanuk

anyone sold to this site before?
https://moneysupermarket.money4mymobile.com/Basket


----------



## PaulN

m4rkie23 said:


> Do you usually send MMS to one person?


Yeah wife, father-in-law, mum....... Ive got WhatsApp so ill only be MMSing my mum if im forced to pay for them.... I guess its pointing to upgrading and taking the changes to my contract on the chin....


----------



## empsburna

ryanuk said:


> anyone sold to this site before?
> https://moneysupermarket.money4mymobile.com/Basket


That looks hooky lol.


----------



## ryanuk

yeah,dont want to send my phone off and not get any money for it lol.


----------



## jedi-knight83

Midlands Detailing said:


> That looks hooky lol.


Yeah i look at them yesterday and they give the best pay out but not sure if i trust them.


----------



## m4rkie23

PaulN said:


> Yeah wife, father-in-law, mum....... Ive got WhatsApp so ill only be MMSing my mum if im forced to pay for them.... I guess its pointing to upgrading and taking the changes to my contract on the chin....


Yeah I was guna suggest WhatsApp. Its great (but obviously for iPhone users only)


----------



## jedi-knight83

m4rkie23 said:


> Yeah I was guna suggest WhatsApp. Its great (but obviously for iPhone users only)


can you send photos via whatsapp free?


----------



## ryanuk

yeah mate you can! but only if the person you as sending it to has the app also.


----------



## m4rkie23

.....no idea mate? For 59p (or the less than the price of 3 MMS's) it's well worth it.


----------



## jedi-knight83

m4rkie23 said:


> .....no idea mate? For 59p (or the less than the price of 3 MMS's) it's well worth it.


or free on a hacked phone


----------



## m4rkie23

Probably. I dont mind paying minimal cash to support peoples hard work lol.


----------



## RP84

m4rkie23 said:


> Probably. I dont mind paying minimal cash to support peoples hard work lol.


i agree. as whats app is awesome... defo worth the money to make it better


----------



## Andy_Green

ryanuk said:


> yeah,dont want to send my phone off and not get any money for it lol.





Midlands Detailing said:


> That looks hooky lol.





ryanuk said:


> anyone sold to this site before?
> https://moneysupermarket.money4mymobile.com/Basket





jedi-knight83 said:


> Yeah i look at them yesterday and they give the best pay out but not sure if i trust them.


Yeah I'd spotted they were offering the best price for trade-in but I'm in the same boat as you and I'm not 100% sure I trust them to send the cash after. Maybe I'll try CEX but can see them only offering a dismal amount.


----------



## T25DOC

PaulN said:


> Tight Wad!!!!!!!!! :lol:


Got a holiday and new brakes to pay for.....ha ha

Plus two kids that like spending my money

From what I've seen on FB- Ali's been spending your money in NYC......lol so surprised you can afford it.....:thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83

still no prices from the mobile carriers...


----------



## T25DOC

Don't have an iphone at the min and half tempted just to get the 3gs 32gb on 24mth contract in order to keep free unlimited texts - 20p a text is just stupid and will cost me a fortune....

Or do I wait.....I can upgrade now but feeling impatient......lol


----------



## ardandy

Do so a need to mms people as it's a smartphone!

Email the pictures to them in better quality. Nearly everyone I would text has a smartphone to get them asap.


----------



## PaulN

T25DOC said:


> Don't have an iphone at the min and half tempted just to get the 3gs 32gb on 24mth contract in order to keep free unlimited texts - 20p a text is just stupid and will cost me a fortune....
> 
> Or do I wait.....I can upgrade now but feeling impatient......lol


Andy,

20p is for MMS not a normal text mate.


----------



## T25DOC

Yeah but people like my mum and dad etc still live in the dark ages - plus I text the missus on her work phone which isn't smart phone.....hummmmm decisions decisions.....

Am surprised o2 not doing a bolt on for that little bit etc and having free sms.....


----------



## T25DOC

PaulN said:


> Andy,
> 
> 20p is for MMS not a normal text mate.


Oh really - whats the score in terms of sms then - as before??

Sorry being a right plonk - am trying to work and write this - clearly not doing very well......ha ha ha


----------



## PaulN

T25DOC said:


> Got a holiday and new brakes to pay for.....ha ha
> 
> Plus two kids that like spending my money
> 
> From what I've seen on FB- Ali's been spending your money in NYC......lol so surprised you can afford it.....:thumb:


lol FB, dont you just hate it!

She spent good, but owes me an iPad.


----------



## T25DOC

PaulN said:


> lol FB, dont you just hate it!
> 
> She spent good, but owes me an iPad.


Ha Ha Ha........

seems fair.....those sun glasses must have cost a pretty penny so defo sure you deserve an ipad - I'll text her and say the same.....lol


----------



## ardandy

Texts are unlimited aren't they?


----------



## Edward101

My contract ends 1st of August so means I can upgrade 1st of July... maybe its a sign to upgrade to the new iphone :lol: Was set on the HTC Desire but I just dont know now :devil:


----------



## m4rkie23

ardandy said:


> Texts are unlimited aren't they?


Yeah.


----------



## 182_Blue

Does anyone know which carrier they use ?


----------



## Grizzle

Pretty certain its DHL


----------



## Chris_R

jedi-knight83 said:


> still no prices from the mobile carriers...


Was something from Voda the other day apparently. Excuse me if this is already known, just got back to the computer after a week in Spain 

http://mobile.engadget.com/2010/06/...-iphone-4-plans-a-little-early-we-keep-the-s/


----------



## m4rkie23

Orange full price list up now.

http://iphone.orange.co.uk/plans/#iphone-plans


----------



## PaulN

Nice one....

Come on O2 or im off!


----------



## jedi-knight83

m4rkie23 said:


> Orange full price list up now.
> 
> http://iphone.orange.co.uk/plans/#iphone-plans


Their payg handset is a bit cheaper... wonder if o2 will follow suit?


----------



## m4rkie23

But be MUCH cheaper (lol, we can all hope)


----------



## jedi-knight83

ryanuk said:


> anyone sold to this site before?
> https://moneysupermarket.money4mymobile.com/Basket


just read loads of review about them that said to avoid and money never showed up..

These guys though have good reviews
http://www.cashinmyfone.com/trade/

as do their parent company envirofone but for some reason cashinmyfone pay out a bit more.


----------



## ryanuk

Niceone mate! Will have a look on that now


----------



## Dizzle77

182_Blue said:


> Does anyone know which carrier they use ?


carrier = UPS


----------



## jedi-knight83

ryanuk said:


> Niceone mate! Will have a look on that now


I've just done mine (and an old blackberry i had laying around)

they say the offer is for 30 days so i'm also going to stick it on ebay to see if it gets any more than they offered.. but to be honest i bet there will be thousands on there next week and after ebay and paypal fees i doubt its worth it!

£197 for my 3g 16gb is pretty good seeing as ive used it for a year and only paid £300 for it brand new from a seller on this forum in the first place


----------



## Matt.

Might have to have a look at the offer from orange, 24 months  600mins unlimited texts unlimited browsing  £119 for phone:speechles


----------



## jedi-knight83

mattastra said:


> Might have to have a look at the offer from orange, 24 months  600mins unlimited texts unlimited browsing  £119 for phone:speechles


"unlimited browsing" in big inverted comma's... 750mb per month really.


----------



## shane_ctr

jedi-knight83 said:


> "unlimited browsing" in big inverted comma's... 750mb per month really.


So not much more than 02 offering,

When I pay 02 £180 to clear my current contract and sell my 3gs can I take iPhone4 on another network or do I have to stay with 02


----------



## ajmanby

shane_ctr said:


> So not much more than 02 offering,
> 
> When I pay 02 £180 to clear my current contract and sell my 3gs can I take iPhone4 on another network or do I have to stay with 02


i think you will have to stay with 02 mate


----------



## ardandy

Sell your 3GS and buy an iphone from apple.


----------



## andrew186

been into carphone warehouse today to ask about the iPhone4.. no pre-order lists there and they say the price of the handset will be roughly the same as those on the 3gs


----------



## nick_mcuk

ardandy said:


> Sell your 3GS and buy an iphone from apple.


This is the route I think I will go....sell my old 3G and by a PAYG one get a mini-sim and stay on my current contract with my Xerox staff discount of 30% on the tariff!



andrew186 said:


> been into carphone warehouse today to ask about the iPhone4.. no pre-order lists there and they say the price of the handset will be roughly the same as those on the 3gs


I really dont get all the BS with not mentioning the prices....ffs people are going to buy this phone regardless....just announce the prices already!!

Really starting to get on my **** to be honest!


----------



## Leemack

I am looking forward to getting this phone now


----------



## Chris_R

nick_mcuk said:


> I really dont get all the BS with not mentioning the prices....ffs people are going to buy this phone regardless....just announce the prices already!!
> 
> Really starting to get on my **** to be honest!


I know, lets put it this way, they will all be within pennies of each other (based on the last lot) anyway so why the secrecy? Not one of them has come out with a leading deal, even Tescos/Asda who we all expected to undercut the others to get massive market share last year where also reigned in by Apples price fixing. It's just a matter of which network is the least crap near where you are going to be using it mostly IMO.
Not like any of them have a huge 3G coverage over any of the others.
Not like any of them are massively excelling at customer service.


----------



## PaulN

I dont know if anyone else checked out the Mico sim update email from O2 but...

It reads on the O2 site that the iPhone will be available to buy on the 24th, it looks to me you cant pre-order, plus it sounds like you will have to wait to get the micro card with the phone to then activate it which can take 24 hours. My guess you wont have the new iPhone from onto working until saturday or monday!

Nice work O2.......


----------



## Sian

PaulN said:


> I dont know if anyone else checked out the Mico sim update email from O2 but...
> 
> It reads on the O2 site that the iPhone will be available to buy on the 24th, it looks to me you cant pre-order, plus it sounds like you will have to wait to get the micro card with the phone to then activate it which can take 24 hours. My guess you wont have the new iPhone from onto working until saturday or monday!
> 
> Nice work O2.......


i think i have registered to have one sent to me before the launch date so you have one ready have a look on o2 :thumb:


----------



## PaulN

bakersgal said:


> i think i have registered to have one sent to me before the launch date so you have one ready have a look on o2 :thumb:


Theres loads of small print around stating they will try to send everyone whos registered for a new sim, but in the event you dont get one there are in the box!!!!!

I signed up as soon as i got the first heads up not holding my breath to have the sim or new iPhone in my had next week!!!!


----------



## Chris_R

I am not that worried about having it on the day of release though to be honest. Other than to extend my e-***** it has no great impact on my life in any shape or form.
I fail to see why people are all going OMFG I NEED IT NOW LMAO OMG OMG OMG!!!1111 except for the e-***** thing.


----------



## jedi-knight83

dont you mean iPenis


----------



## Epoch

O2 pricing is now up

http://shop.o2.co.uk/new-iphone/tariffs.html


----------



## dundeered

ok so I'm gonna go for 

24 month £35 pm and get my new iphone 4 16gb handset for £119.00 on O2..

does anyone know anyone who wants to buy an 8gb iphone 3g for £130?? some pixel damage but apart from that very good condition.


----------



## ardandy

I'd get it straight from Apple if I were you and pay the extra £7 per month. That way you'll only be tied into a contract for 12 months and not 2 whole years!

Bound to be cheaper SIM only tariffs by then as well!


----------



## dundeered

To be honest I have had my 3g for coming up to 2 years and am happy to commit to that again. I usually get bored of mobiles after 3-4 months but the iphone changed me, so am willing to go for the iphone4 for 2 years. 
Am off to portugal on sat for 11 nights son will need to wait till i get back (only downside)


----------



## PaulN

Epoch said:


> O2 pricing is now up
> 
> http://shop.o2.co.uk/new-iphone/tariffs.html


I think the pricing is actually fair... just rang to re-order and you cant !!!!! Have to order on the day or pop in an O2 shop yeah right.....


----------



## m4rkie23

Day off. WIN


----------



## Guest

Cheers for the heads up lol


----------



## Big Ells

Well it works out cheaper to buy the phone on payg then sign up to a 12 month £20 simplicity rather than the equivelent 18 month £40 tarrif with cheaper phone.

Glad i pre ordered 2 from apple


----------



## ardandy

Cue a massive influx of 3G and 3GS phones for sale!


----------



## empsburna

ardandy said:


> Cue a massive influx of 3G and 3GS phones for sale!


I sold my 3GS last week while they were still in demand, meant 10 days without my iPhone though!


----------



## Big Ells

I have mine traded in with envirofone from the beginning of this month for £284, they have already dropped to £247 and i have 30 days to send it off.


----------



## PaulN

For me it works out about £20 more to go with the 24 month contract at £35 and the iPhone at £119 with a 2 month contract buy out =£999

Than the simplicity for 24 months at £20 and the iPhone PAYG at £499. = £979

I know the simplicity is 24 months but im still going to need a contract of some kind the next year anyway.

Also id soon keep the money in my pocket rather than handing most of it upfront for the iPhone.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## bjarvis2785

Midlands Detailing said:


> I sold my 3GS last week while they were still in demand, meant 10 days without my iPhone though!


i actually think there will still be some demand for the 3GS - purely because the new 3GS are 8GB whereas the old ones are a minimum 16GB.

... just a thought for those still looking to sell.


----------



## PaulN

Showshine said:


> I pay £45 per month ATM on 02 and have 16 months left on the contract.
> 
> I still have to pay £45 per month plus £20 per month to upgrade.
> 
> Technically the upgrade price is £320 on top of the 16 months @ £45
> 
> I ain't made it up now have I?
> 
> No need for you to be sarcastic either. If it works out then im sure humble pie will be served


Sorry to bring this back up......... but what was your deal end the end mate?

I didnt have to pay for the last 2 months on my contract but did pay for the new phone????


----------

